# metro bombs



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Authorities in Egypt have grounded several metro lines in Cairo after finding unexploded bombs on the tracks in a station.

Egyptian security officials in the capital said on Thursday that bomb experts were sent to Helmeyet el-Zaytoun station in northeast Cairo to search the tracks for more possible explosive devices.

Explosives experts had earlier found two bombs 100 meters from the station and defused them.


----------

